# Recommendations please



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

i have an employment opportunity that will involve needing a serger machine. I know nothing about sergers except that I have never needed one before because up til now the sewing I have done for others is reproduction 19th Century clothing and of course, the Original Cast did not have sergers. So, this is a need, not a want. I don't want to spend a boatload of money on one but I will need a good, basic machine to finish seams on things like bedskirts, curtains, bumper pads, etc. What do you all suggest?


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

The only comment that comes to my mind right away is "Stay away from Singer". I bought a 5 thread Serger when it was new on a closeout sale. Paid too much for what I got in my opinion. It is very temperamental. 
As from what I have heard Baby Locks are supposed to be good ones. If you have some time before you have to get it, watch the GW auctions and see what you could get there.

Elaine


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I have no idea on new ones, but my 30 year old four thread Husklock is still going strong, and I've never had any issues using it on anything. 

Trivia- Singer, Viking and Pfaff are owned by the same company now - SVP World Wide


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Katskitten said:


> The only comment that comes to my mind right away is "Stay away from Singer". I bought a 5 thread Serger when it was new on a closeout sale. Paid too much for what I got in my opinion. It is very temperamental.
> As from what I have heard Baby Locks are supposed to be good ones. If you have some time before you have to get it, watch the GW auctions and see what you could get there.
> 
> Elaine


Ditto on the Singer and Baby Lock is a very good name!


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

I found an auction on ebay for a Baby Lock. Starting bid is $150 is that a good price point to start? 

Do wish there was such a thing as a black cast iron serger with the Red Eye decal set LOL.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I have a 20 year old Babylock and I would not recommend it to anyone. If you do get BabyLock get a fairly new one. I'm not sure I'd buy one on eBay, they seem much more delicate than sewing machines. (I have bought several sewing machines on eBay). Mine goes into fits if I look at it crossways, I can't imagine shipping it and have it work when it got anywhere.
I think I would look at some locally so I knew what I wanted and how much it is worth. There are days I'd pay someone to take mine, if I used it much I'd get a different one.


----------



## 354508 (Feb 5, 2013)

I gave my mother a singer serger for christmas one year... I don't think she ever got it to work...


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

I am starting to think I might be better of finishing the seams with the zig zag stitch on the Singer Stylist 534 I just got running LOL. I sewed on a serger for about 3 months every day once in a local factory (back before all that stuff was outsourced to Mexico--Denton Mills, made Dr. Dentons). Anyway, the darn thing was an industrial machine and still managed to mess up at least once a day causing me to not make production and gave me carpal tunnel syndrome. Needless to say, I am somewhat soured on sergers. 

Anyway, the friend who is already working for this company and is helping me to get a contract uses a Janome but wow, the prices on those! I was hoping to find another brand that was pretty good and more economical. If things go well and I see that this is going to work out, I could always upgrade later.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Janome. Love it. I would, however, buy the nicest machine you can afford. The more features, the easier it is to do the job. Hubs and I have a saying, "You are only as good as your tools." Of course, we are usually saying that when I am buying something sewing-related or he is buying something blacksmith-related. LOL


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

new baby lock are a dream. I could never get my moms old( when they first came out) baby lock to work. self threading is very important.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I use sewing machine edging. To the point I had a very nice baby lock serger and sold it to a friend. I find the sewing machine is easier and a nice overcast stitch has worked and held for years. Zigzag stitch works well, too.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I have a 5 thread singer I bought back in 1990, I have sure gotten my money's worth out of it. I've only had it serviced one time in all those years, needs servicing now. But a few months ago a friend had a New Home 134 for sale, it's a 4 thread 2 needle but as with most of them you can take the left needle out and only use 3 threads. The only thing wrong with it was the pressure foot was broken. Bought a new one through a Jonome dealer for 19.95 + tax. It's in very good condition. I gave 25.00 for the machine.

I would suggest looking on craigslist. Just remember, your new machines comes with a manual that will tell you how to thread it and set the tension. I wouldn't be without one. They do so much more than just finishing seams.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

AngieM2 said:


> I use sewing machine edging. To the point I had a very nice baby lock serger and sold it to a friend. I find the sewing machine is easier and a nice overcast stitch has worked and held for years. Zigzag stitch works well, too.


See, that is why I never got one. Most of my sewing is mid 19th century so of course any seam finishing is done by hand doing a simple whip stitch. For modern stuff I generally just zig zag the seam allowances before sewing the seam. 

I have not gone for the interview yet, so will know for sure what they will expect after. Maybe I can get by without the serger since, other than this I just don't need it. If I do have to get one, it looks like Janome is the only one no one has had problems with so far. Anyone have a Bernina? How are they? No one has mentioned them.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

I have a Kenmore 3/4 thread serger. DH bought it for me in 1990 after our DD was born. Haven't had any problems with it. It has more than payed for it self over the years. 

All the machines I've ever seen have the thread path on the inside of the machine so that's not a problem. And most manuals are on line these days so no problem there either. If you decide to go used. What I would try frist is see if your local store has any they have taken in on trade. I know the stores around here do "trade ins". More often than not people trade in for faster stronger and more buttons!! When there is really nothing wrong with what they were using.

I did take a weekend course at a college near the base called tame your serger. She made us thread it from start to finish, not as scarry as you would think. Then with different colours in each line we played with the tention. What does it look like if the upper looper is to loose or tight, lower looper or needle thread. It some times looks like a needle tention is off when it's a looper pulling it off. I use to write down what each tention dial was set to and stapple my scrap to the note. Haven't done that part in years. 

Hope that helped


----------

